# need dog vehicle recommendations



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

well I am pretty much fed up with my 2 door black car.

I think I am going to trade it in for a mini van

I am mad at Chevy with the quick downfall my 4 year old car has taken. My driver side door handle snapped off today. The car is makign funny noises and has always been weird about things since the day i bought it. Now its getting crabby and if the steering wheel isnt straight it wont let me turn the key.

well thats all besides the point.

I don't want a Chevy is really what I am getting at. 

But I want a mini van. That way it will be able to go on trips with me, go to schutzhund, transport boarding dogs for my training etc.

So does anyone have any mini van recommendations as far as the plusses of your particular favorite mini van?

I am thinking of a honda or a toyota but I heard honda mini vans are a little smaller? is that true?


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Toyota Sienna or Honda Odyssey. Best bet is to go visit each dealership and give them a whirl around the block. Have you considered a vehicles like the Honda Element, Toyota FJ Curiser or the like?


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I like the element but I heard they are hard to keep cool in the heat? 

The FJ is really ugly to me lol


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

We have a Dodge Grand Caravan and it's great. It's a 2002 and has A LOT of miles on it (I think 220k!), but we got it cheap from a friend of the family and it was well taken care of. We've had it for about 2 years now with no issues. It gets pretty decent gas mileage...about 26 highway. I am really happy that we got it...I know it won't last forever but so far so good.

I used to have an SUV and it could only fit 2 wire "SUV" crates. Being able to use plastic crates in the van is a huge plus IMO...I just don't like wire crates in the car. In the van I can easily fit 3 big crates plus my gear and Gizmo's little crate.

I haven't tried other vans...but I love mine


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I picked up my minivan in Nov and absolutely love it. Got rid of the 4dr ford escort. It is an '07 Dodge Grand Caravan, with stow-n-go seating. No hauling out of seats and trying to find someplace to put them. I would do some measuring of spaces in vehicles and see what size crates will fit. I would like to get some 2 or 3 door crates to be more versatile in putting them in the van. If I were to put a crate toward the front, I would like a side door on it. It would just work better that way. Take into consideration the height off the ground too. Some vehicles are up there, and GSD's are not the lightest to lift up in there if you ever have to. Think about head room too. I see some people build platforms to put crates on, and then have storage under them, and that works great. Also, look up ratings on different vehicles, and problems they tend to have. I really like my power sliders on the van, just wish the rear door had that option too. Also consider where you live and ventilation, color of vehicle. I found a white van.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

4TheDawgies said:


> I like the element but I heard they are hard to keep cool in the heat?
> 
> The FJ is really ugly to me lol


 
It may be ugly BUT what other car can you POWERWASH the inside of and not worry about a thing? It was designed with dogs in mind.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have a Honda Oddyssey. Mine is an '03 with low miles.
After researching I found out that '06 and newer has this feature:_
Variable Cylinder Management™ (VCM™) system found on the Odyssey is powered by the intelligence of i-VTEC® technology to quickly and seamlessly activate or deactivate the three rear cylinders, depending on the driver's demands. So you get the best of both worlds: V-6 power when you're accelerating or climbing, as well as the efficiency of a smaller engine while cruising._ 
I'm sure many newer vehicles have this option, it is worth it, IMO!
Also the 2nd row windows down option would be great. Mine doesn't have this, so I have the sliders open when training for ventilation.
I do like my van, but it seems loud, the tires or wheels are noisy. 

It holds a 700 varikennel with room to spare(headroom), that was the reason I bought it! I can also remove the second row seats and fit in two more crates if needed. The third row folds into the floor, flat. Most smaller SUV's I looked at were slanted, or they had extreme slant with the hatchback. So big crates were a no go.
Low to the ground for the dogs entering. All in all a great dog mobile compared to the gas guzzling GMC 4 door Sierra that I have.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

We are downsizing from a three dog household to a single dog in the near future. We just bought a Nissan Juke--which is a very fun car. The backseat is perfect for Havoc--the windows fully open. When we eventually get an emergency back up dog, we'll just fold the rear seat down to accommodate two dogs. 

It's nice not to have to take the extended cab Dodge everywhere. We had a custom dog bed made for the backseat and could take long road trips with two oversize shepherds and a fat pitbull. Our trip to the beach last month was the last one for the old girls. Travel is too hard on them now.


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Element. Two thumbs up, hands down, no contest, number 1, blah, blah, blah....


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

We're car shopping too right now! 

After a lot of himming and hawing...we just couldn't do a minivan lol. Not only because we are a young hip couple (haha  ) but because the clearance is just too low for a lot of places we go....really need an SUV since it's higher off the ground. BUT I didn't want a huge monster.

So, we looked at a lot of SUV's. The winner is the Honda Pilot. 2 36" wire crates can go in the back with the front and second rows up. I bet you could fit 1-2 more in there if you folded the second row down (I was just concerned with the back). 

If you built a small platform, I bet you could get the plastic crates in there as well. I was really happy with the Pilot overall and the price is actually reasonable when we compared all similar SUV's.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Pilots are built like tanks. Typical job of Honda screwing together a well engineered car, end result is a solid vehicle that will take some abuse.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

my new car will also be a honda-either a pilot or a cr-v. the honda minivan is nice but it's also the most expensive minivan on the market-my friends were seriously looking into minivans.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

blehmannwa said:


> We are downsizing from a three dog household to a single dog in the near future. We just bought a Nissan Juke--which is a very fun car. The backseat is perfect for Havoc--the windows fully open. When we eventually get an emergency back up dog, we'll just fold the rear seat down to accommodate two dogs.


Mind if I ask what year you bought? We test drove a 2010 and it didn't handle as well as we had expected. We have another Nissan and it rides great. I like the body style (my DH said it was ugly, I said it was quirky enough to be sharp looking, lol) and the interior was pretty roomy. Can't beat the gas mileage. I wouldn't mind getting one if the ride has gotten smoother.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Whiteshepherds--we got a 2011. I heard that there were some handling issues with the standard transmission but we have the continuous variable transmission. It's especially zippy in the sport mode. We also got a lot of extras--like leather seats. We got the black with red interior because I loved the shiny red motorcycle inspired center console and it matches our black and red WGSL.

I like quirky cars. My first new car was a PT Cruiser which handled horribly and was made of tissue paper but I loved how my pit bull looked in the driver's seat. However, I am a horrible, horrible driver and its best for everyone concerned that I remain a passenger. Makes the whole no drinking and driving thing much more do-able.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I too am sick of my Chev car. It's just ridiculous. The door handles have come off (I need to take the inside panel off to screw them back on), cylinder head/gaskets/valves replaced 3 (THREE!) times before 20,000 km, heater motor replaced after 3 winters, cracked line to the gas tank at 20,000 km, short in the electrical system (too bad wasn't bad enough to burn the car to scrap), fold and tumble back seat won't snap back into place, and NOW a new control arm needed at 42,000 km (27,000 miles). Add to that that I had to fight with GM to get them to honor my warranty (that I paid $1400 for) for the 3rd time getting the cylinder head fixed and I am DONE with GM/Chev.

I've decided on the Hyundai Sante Fe. Lots of features in the 3.5L GL base, registration/insurance is less than I pay for my current car (whether I go with the FWD or AWD), looks like LOTS of doggie room (I can get two 42 in SVU crates in the back and maybe another on the folded down back seats). Fuel economy is 37 hwy for the FWD. Promotion right now with Hyundai is 0% financing up to 84 months. "Thank you, I'll take mine in silver.:laugh:" I'm just waiting to find out what our union is going to do with our strike vote and if they are going to bring a contract proposal some time soon.

I give up my sunroof, but I get so much more.

Incidentally, I did test drive a 2011 Honda CR-V LX on Monday. Nice handling but doesn't offer many of the creature comforts that the Sante Fe does and the fold and tumble back seats killed it. It also didn't have a V6 option.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

One vehicle I recommend is a Toyota 4-Runner. The girl I know with the wolf hybrid, well she has a 4-Runner, 2010. It's nice looking with black leather on the inside and everything. It has plenty of room for big dogs.


----------



## ArizGSD (Dec 24, 2009)

Jeep Wrangler? You can pull the carpet out to clean, and take a hose to the floors.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

ArizGSD said:


> Jeep Wrangler? You can pull the carpet out to clean, and take a hose to the floors.


Doh!! I'll give you that one for the powerwash challenge. Completely skipped my mind about Jeep.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

this vehicle will be a primary driving vehicle and I drive A LOT.

I've driven my car 4 years and already have 81,000 miles on it.. So that being said, whatever I buy desperately needs to be fuel efficient. 

I have borrowed a family members dodge caravan for road trips. we will be using it again at the end of June. So while I have it I am going to play with the crates and my luggage plus the four dogs and see how it holds up. 

I am leaning more towards a honda odyssey for some reason though. it comes highly recommended and I really like the windows rollign down on the sliding doors that would be so much nicer than having to keep the sliding doors open.



TitonsDad said:


> It may be ugly BUT what other car can you POWERWASH the inside of and not worry about a thing? It was designed with dogs in mind.


I am looking at the Fj, the more i see the interior the more i like it! I have to say it would be more stylish than a 22 year old driving a mini van.... LOL 

However for the same price and better gas millage I can get a Honda Odyssey with some unbelievable amount of storage and room. Having four dogs that amount of room cant be beaten... I think after reviewing the Odyssey that might be hard to beat.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

TitonsDad said:


> Toyota Sienna or Honda Odyssey. Best bet is to go visit each dealership and give them a whirl around the block. Have you considered a vehicles like the Honda Element, Toyota FJ Curiser or the like?


I love my Honda Odyssey!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Just remember what I taught you about car shopping.


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

GSDElsa said:


> We're car shopping too right now!
> 
> After a lot of himming and hawing...we just couldn't do a minivan lol. Not only because we are a young hip couple (haha  ) but because the clearance is just too low for a lot of places we go....really need an SUV since it's higher off the ground. BUT I didn't want a huge monster.
> 
> ...


Lovelovelove my 09 pilot :thumbup:. Saw this really cool custom modification on a pilot forum and am really considering something similar, since I bring the mutts everywhere with me.

Installing crate wire on rear window? - Honda Pilot - Honda Pilot Forums


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I used to have a chevy blazer, great until everything went wrong at once. cost me a fortune and then was nickel and dimeing me to death. got a Kia sportage. I love it. Just the right size for a 100 lb dog and all the stuff that goes with it! LOL


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

GSD Fan said:


> One vehicle I recommend is a Toyota 4-Runner. The girl I know with the wolf hybrid, well she has a 4-Runner, 2010. It's nice looking with black leather on the inside and everything. It has plenty of room for big dogs.


We own a 2006 Toyota 4Runner V8 (okay so it's not exactly fuel efficient) Limited and love how much space the T4R has with a Remington plastic crate (it's the same size as a Vari Kennel 400). Ours came with tinted windos and it keeps the SUV cool even though the exterior is metallic black and interior is grey leather and is cooler than our gold coloured 1999 Honda CR-V.

If you look for a gently used T4R, they will hold onto their value but will also last well into the 250000-300000 mile range on the odometer. New ones cost a lot in Canada, but used ones are a good value and quickly sell on autotrader and Toyota used car lots.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

another vote for dodge grand caravan, can't beat those stow 'n go seats.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have chevy's because my BIL is a manager at a chevy dealership so I get some pretty good deals and good maintenance..BUT I was going suggest a Hyundai Sante Fe...My sister has one and loves it.

My BIL's dealership sells them also, and he says in todays market it is the best bang for your buck, great warranty, no big problems with them


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

abakerrr said:


> Lovelovelove my 09 pilot :thumbup:. Saw this really cool custom modification on a pilot forum and am really considering something similar, since I bring the mutts everywhere with me.
> 
> Installing crate wire on rear window? - Honda Pilot - Honda Pilot Forums


that's badass. now i need one.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

If you do look at the Caravans, Elements, and other cargo haulers, check to see if the passenger windows roll down. Some only pop open a bit, like the back windows of most vans, and some don't open at all.

I was looking at the Caravans, until I found out that the back windows didn't open. To get a model with windows that roll down, I would have had to upgrade to the top fancy loaded with DVD player, etc model, that would have cost twice what the base model cost, so I walked away from the sale. I may not have noticed the window issue if I hadn't brought Gryffon along when going on test drives. I really liked the van otherwise. I was close to buying one, but then just walked away from the deal because of the window issue.

So I just looked around for a van with back windows that open and found a used Toyota Sienna. 

Plusses: tons and tons of room! You can _feel_ the quality. My 2004 Sienna test drove better and smoother than the brand new Caravans I test drove. Mine came with automatic passenger sliding door open/close, slidding door windows that roll down, and an automatic open/close for the pop-out vent windows in the back. The first row seats need to be removed for cargo space, but the back row folds down flat. 

Negatives: six cylinders give lots of power but not the fuel efficiency of a four cylinder. The model I got is an all-wheel drive, pretty much required here for the winter months, but again, ouch for fuel efficiency! Still, it being a Toyota, it is still better on fuel than what you would expect similar six-cylinder all-wheel drive vehicules to be. 

The Air conditioning does a great job on hot days too. Another plus!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

katieliz said:


> another vote for dodge grand caravan, can't beat those stow 'n go seats.


Agreed and they get much better gas mileage than an SUV. That's what we are getting ready to buy....2008!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

well after reviewing size and how much I use the vehicle and what for. More often than not I usually have atleast two if not 3 -4 dogs in my car about 90% of the time I use my car.

Plus we take yearly trips to Florida with all of the dogs to visit my family and relax. Plus with Havoc and another possibel coming puppy I am going to be attending atleast 1-2 shows a year and with Nina and Havoc soon I will be attending trials to title. 

I am thinking a mini van, despite a little less gas mileage than a CR-V or an Element, would be the best option for me. After comparing van to van I think the Honda Odyssey has the best consumer reviews as well as options. Plus those roll down windows are AWESOME, the stow and go seating would be perfect for while we are on a trip on our way we can put the seats down to fit the dogs, put a seat up to have one person sleep while the other drives, or while we arrive at the destination and dont drive with our luggage we can fit another person for short trips by putting a seat back up. Instead of having to completely take the seats out and leave them behind in the garage taking up space or something. 

I think with 4 soon to be 5 along with transporting clients dogs for boarding as well as schutzhund, that a van is a necessity.

I will be going to a Honda dealership this week to take a look at some of their available models. Thank you guys so much for all of your input! I will let you know how it goes! and will update with photos on how I customize the vehicle to be dog friendly and resistant.


----------

